# Philips Crystal Vision/Diamond Vision vs Nightbreaker Plus



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Folks, I want some new lamps for my wife's Golf and personally, although she's not arsed in the least, it would be nice if they were all nice and white(r) - however colour temp doesn't take priority over performance.

I've seen Crystal Vision and Diamond Vision from Philips which are apparently 4300K and 5000K resepectively. Has anybody used them and are they any good? My understanding is that the eye/brain combo sees a yellower light best (this may be cobblers, but somebody more medically adept than me may be able to confirm) and a blue tinted lamp (to make them white) will apparently perform less capably than one around 3000K. In rain too, the whiter/bluer end of the spectrum is supposed to perform quite badly.

Also been looking at Nightbreaker PLUS (that's PLUS, not the original one) - what are the views on this? I am aware some people may have had issues with longevity of the old type, I suspect using H4 lamps, but I've not had that issue when I have used them.

Thanks


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Have halfords extreme brilliance in my car and they were a big improvement over standard bulbs


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, the Halfords ones are just as good and usually on offer so work out cheaper


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, opinions specifically on performance of the Philips ones welcomed though.
Cheers


----------



## Toeknee (Oct 17, 2011)

:thumb: for Nightbreaker PLUS improved the lights in my wife's Yaris and totally transformed the lights of my Freelander 2, both in dip and main beam. Orginaly had Phillips in the FL2 but didn't last that long about 6-8 months


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd favour the nightbreakers tbh, the lower end phillips bulbs are good but nightbreakers are just better! 

In the civic ive got nightbreakers in the lowbeam and phillips xtreme vision in the high and jesus they are bright! night breakers have a nice sharp line where the light ends and doesnt just fade out and the phillips start right at that line and just shine for miles. Last night on a straight thats about a mile long (and thats not a lie) i had my full beam on at one end and the car at the other end was flashing at me to dip cause they were too bright  they probably have an effective range of 1/5 (roughly-ish) of a mile of visible difference which is more than enough. 

I'd recommend the combination of the two to anyone. Try googling for some reviews, autotrader i think it was done a review of h7 bulbs which gives a pretty good idea of what to go for


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The Philips and Osram seem to leapfrog each other every time the other puts a new bulb out.

They are both great - I've got Philips Xtreme Vision in one car, and Osram Nightbreakers (not plus in another). The Philips are newer, and have more light, I'm sure the Nightbreaker Plus catches up in that respect.

In terms of other makes - I've always found that Ring, Halfords etc are not consistent - not an accurate spread of light on the roads and not as bright, but significantly less expensive.

Haven't tried any blue bulbs, as I'm after maximum light, not a styling effect.

Haven't had a problem with any bulbs going in the past 5 years either - just wear gloves when putting them in so you don't leave fingerprints.

T


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Thanks guys, opinions specifically on performance of the Philips ones welcomed though.
> Cheers


Why pay more though for no improvement? Or do you just want the brand?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've used the Phillips ones a good few years ago and they didn't last long, ever since i've been using the Osram Nightbreaker Plus and never had an issue.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I've had Osram Nightbreaker Plus on my Audi for over a year now and they've been brilliant, some say they burn out prematurely but mine have been fine! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> some say they burn out prematurely but mine have been fine! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I think this is down to installation rather than the lamps themselves. It's easy to get a spot of grease or oil on the lamp which will kill it early.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you considered Ring Xenon Max +100%? Got them on the Cougar and they're brilliant. 

There's a new one out by Ring called Xenon Ultra which is 120% brighter than standard, I'd have had those if they were out last year when I upgraded.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Interestingly, I had a headlight bulb go last week. 

Last time out, i put a £50 set of bulbs in the car. I thought they looked considerably better. 

I had to replace the bulb so i got a £5 bulb from the garage. There is absolutely NO difference in colour temp or brightness from either bulb (admittedly, one is a year older). So I'm not going to bother with the expensive ones if they degrade to the level of standard bulbs. I can replace them several times over for the same money. I prefer yellower light as the contrast is better for my eyes and there is less glare. The whiter lights seem brighter but there is less depth and detail to what i am seeing.

Incidentally, if you are not getting a pattern when you put a bulb in, you have done it wrong. The pattern is generated by the mirrors not the bulbs. Incorrectly fitted headlight bulbs drive me insane.

along with those self levelling Xenons that insist on flashing you in the eyes for micrseconds everytime the vehicle goes over a bump. HATE them with a passion. Especially on Chelsea tractors driven 2 metres from your rear end filling your rear view mirror.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Why pay more though for no improvement? Or do you just want the brand?


Sorry, you've lost me - at present I have no idea whether there is any improvement, which is why I started the thread. Gruffs' point about the contrast from yellow light was also something I had considered and formed part of one of my earlier questions.



EliteCarCare said:


> I've had Osram Nightbreaker Plus on my Audi for over a year now and they've been brilliant, some say they burn out prematurely but mine have been fine! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Alex how long have you had these in? Nightbreaker Plus were only introduced last September but I have previously used ordinary +50% Nightbreakers and thought they were good. I only had one set (actually one of a pair) fail after about 20 months and didn't think that was too bad. A lot of folk report a high failure rate although this seems to have affected mostly H4 lamps.



millns84 said:


> Have you considered Ring Xenon Max +100%? Got them on the Cougar and they're brilliant.


No - I did have a set of these (I think) in my Escort nearly 7 years ago and didn't think they were up to much, however I have considered:



millns84 said:


> There's a new one out by Ring called Xenon Ultra which is 120% brighter than standard, I'd have had those if they were out last year when I upgraded.


I'd like to try a set of these but as said, I am definitely interested to know what the Philips Crystal (4300K) and Diamond (5000K) Vision are like and how they compare with Nightbreaker Plus, but also the Xtreme Power (had some of these in my 1-series company car, very good and lasted a very long time - still going when I gave the car back). I'm just trying to establish what the two Philips lamps are actually like really and if they are recommended. I have no prepconception of whether they're any good or not or if performance is better or the same as a standard lamp (that's a standard lamp, not a standard-lamp ).


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had Philips Diamond Vision bulbs for over a year now and had no problems, they are also a perfect colour match for my LED sidelights.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

What's the light output like? Noticed any improved over standard and is it reduced in the rain?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They're definitely better than standard and give a crisp white light. Not had any problems with them in the rain.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone have any pics of their uprated bulbs? I wouldn't mind a set to replace the yellow ones I have in for the craic now. Only thing is I HATE blue bulbs, and most uprated ones seem to always have a blueish tint. I want pure white.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't comment on Vision/Diamond but I had Philips X-Treme Power for 18months. Last month I replaced them with Night'r Plus, they are brighter but less white than the X-Tremes.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't waste ur money on up rated bulbs. U would be better of fitting a Hid kit. The light output is extremely good and makes night driving alot safer


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Sorry, you've lost me - at present I have no idea whether there is any improvement, which is why I started the thread. Gruffs' point about the contrast from yellow light was also something I had considered and formed part of one of my earlier questions.


Sorry, I forgot I hadn't said that I owned the Philips ones previously and they were not as good as Halfords Extreme Brilliance.



Smithey1981 said:


> I wouldn't waste ur money on up rated bulbs. U would be better of fitting a Hid kit. The light output is extremely good and makes night driving alot safer


For who? You or everyone else that you blind?


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

For the driver and like I said if the correct kit is fitted and headlights are aligned then they won't be a issue to other drivers. The main reason for any headlights glaring at other drivers is incorrect fitment or alignment


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Smithey1981 said:


> For the driver and like I said if the correct kit is fitted and headlights are aligned then they won't be a issue to other drivers. The main reason for any headlights glaring at other drivers is incorrect fitment or alignment


Aftermarket kits are illegal for a reason. The main reason for headlights glaring at other drivers when using HID kits is an inappropriate fitting for the lamp type.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

when zenons or hids have been fitted

dont they have to have washers fitted as well??,this is as well as having ce markings on them as well

on all new cars that have zenons they have bulb washers as standard


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I believe it's an ongoing argument. Washers and self levelling is only required on factory fit HIDs, and aftermarket retrofit HIDs (the types all over ebay) are illegal if used on the road, but if OEM HIDs are fitted to the car then the washers and levelling is not required.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Have you considered Ring Xenon Max +100%? Got them on the Cougar and they're brilliant.
> 
> There's a new one out by Ring called Xenon Ultra which is 120% brighter than standard, I'd have had those if they were out last year when I upgraded.


Agreed, I had those in the focus, and they were on a par with the Volvo's Xenons...


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Aftermarket kits are illegal for a reason. The main reason for headlights glaring at other drivers when using HID kits is an inappropriate fitting for the lamp type.


That is what I said re the wrong hid kit being used. In reflector type headlamps you must fit a r type bulb I.e r indicating reflector. Then are many aguements regarding the use of hid kits but I still believe the safety aspect out ways a few people moaning they are too bright.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

I suggest you do a search for Navra, they are a subsiduary company of Phillips. Navra 50+ bulbs are great. They dont give off a bluey light but just white. Perhaps a little yellow depending on how dark it is outside. But are good all rounders, nice white light, good range and focal point/ cut off point and wont burn out as quick as some of the bluey high temp type bulbs. Being in business with Phillips means quality standards are good too. Look them up.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried pretty much all the upgraded bulbs to get my Vectra C Facelift dipped beam to be better than half lit candles and only the Nightbreakers really made a difference but were still not that good so I opted to have a HID kit fitted and it was the beat thing I did, I can now see without any scary moments on Country lanes and I almost dont use Full Beam now. I know HIDS are not liked by everyone but they really made night driving much more safe so that for me is a good thing


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

nightbreaker + for me,they pick up the whitelines and road signs far better and at a greater distance than standard.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

:thumb: for Nightbreaker plus bulbs a big difference to stock bulbs, what sidelight bulbs do you guys use with your Nightbreakers, i tried Led bulbs but they lasted 4 days, something to do with the heat generated from the other lights


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Piaa bulbs match the osrams, last longer and look better


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

bikeit, i too have tried many led sidelight bulbs ,most of them are just cheap tat,so i tried these but i was worried a bit because they are blue in colour but when they are lit they are bright white and match the nightbreaker plus i fitted,

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/501-W5W-Xenon-Extreme-White-side-light-bulbs.html


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Funny thing i looked at them bulbs earlier, along with these two bulbs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OSRAM-COO...arParts_SM&hash=item53da395754#ht_1401wt_1110

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/501-W5W-Osram-Halogen-Cool-Blue-Intense-Sidelight-Bulbs.html


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

After folowing this I was going to get some Nightbreak +. Aldi's currently got packs of 2 bulds in for £3.99, I got the prime 50% more light ones, just to see if they made a difference. Now at that price them may not be the the longest lasting, but the difference in the amount of light was very impressive.

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_21761.htm


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I use the nightbreaker plus on our DD, found em for a good price on ebay.


----------

